# is it harder to lose weight if your already slim???!



## bbkf

So I wouldn't really say I was "overweight" but Iv still gained a fair bit and I'm not happy with it.

I'm about 5ft6 or 5ft7 and my usual weight is late 9stone or 10stone max, at the moment I am exactly 11stone. So I only want to lose a stone or 1.5stone would be great.

My problem is no matter what I do I CANNOT lose weight!! It makes me so angry when I diet and exercise for weeks n I'm exactly the same :( :( :(

Is it because I don't reallly need to lose weight? People that need to lose 5stone go on a diet and they lose like 5 pound a week!! :(

It makes me so depressed because I put effort into being healthy and I get nothing from it n think what's the point I may aswell eat shit n be this size :(

Any tips or anything?


----------



## MamaByrd

Losing weight when you're not "heavy" is much harder. However, it isn't impossible. It's true that everyone has a "set weight"--A weight that our bodies feel most comfortable at. But, you are able to change that set weight with consistent clean eating and exercise. If you are having trouble losing weight, the most impressive thing I can advise is to cut carbohydrates. You get enough carbs a day through veggies, nuts, etc, but if you cut out simple carbs (bread, pasta, rice) you will definitely lose mass and it shouldn't take long.

Weight loss is extremely easy, you just have to put in the motivation, and drink lots of water. :winkwink:

Hope that helps hunny!


----------



## bbkf

Thank you :) I just get so unmotivated when I feel like I'm trying really hard and I don't lose weight I don't think I eat too much bread pasta ect but I can def try cutting it out altogether


----------



## helen_beee

Have you tried calorie counting? I use myfitnesspal xx


----------



## sbl

Hi! :flower:
I feel your pain. I was by no means a big girl before I got pregnant. I was only about 7st and 5ft 2" by the time I had my lo I was 10.5st so I gained ALLOT while pregnant :blush: I was so sick with HG in first and part of 2nd tri that I really really enjoyed being able to eat after my HG went away. 
I lost 1.5 stone in the first few weeks and now I'm stuck!!
I really dont want to go back to my pre pregnancy weight as I was too small but I'd like to be able to fit into my old clothes. Some of which cost a pretty penny and I feel they are going to waste now.
All of my family and friends say I look great now but its just not me. I'd like to loose maybe another half stone or so but I cant seem to shift it.:shrug:
xx


----------



## bbkf

Helenbee hi I have my fitness pal I did it for a while n lost a bit but then just stayed but iv just started again today so hopefully ill stick at it 

Sbl I no how you feel its hard when you don't have much to lose I was back to pre preg weight immediatly after birth I was soooo happy then I sat around looking after LO n stuffing my face n here I am! So annoying

Oh I did day 1 of the 30 day shred aswell I think I'm gunna try that so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Ceejay123

Hey Honey, how about posting what youve been eating? :) 

I'm by no means heavy.. but i find it easy enough to los e weight. (If i stick at it.. Which I NEVER do.. haaha).

I started out at 9st10 (5ft 2.5 so that was the top end of my healthy BMI)
After having baby I went to 10 1/2 stone.. Which I hated. I looked huge!

Now I'm 8st2.. Id like to lose 4-5 more lbs. I keep losing motivation because Im not heavy.. but if i let myself go, and put on a few lbs.. It only takes me a week to lose them. Its definitely doable. 

Id definitely stick to calorie counting? My fitness pal is amazing. Most women need around 1200 calories minimum, my doctor told me to keep to around 1000-1100 as I'm only 5ft 2. I was warned to never go below 1000. x


----------



## robinator

Kinda going on what ceejay123 said.....

The human at rest metabolic rate burns about 1200 calories a day - so even if you were to sleep 24 hours a day, you'd still burn that much. Since you're up and about, moving, etc., you burn more (1500-1700 cals a day on average if not exercising). So, if you want to lose weight, stick to about 1200 calories a day (wouldn't do less as it can affect your metabolism in a negative way if you do too little for too long).


----------



## pichi

find your TDEE and minus a healthy amount (for what you want to loose Vs what you weigh just now would be roughly 10%) that is how many calories you should consume :)


----------

